# poulpe / pieuvre



## CarlaShua

Bonjour,

Est-ce qu'il y a une difference entre _poulpe_ et _pieuvre_ ? Quel est le mot le plus utilisé ?

Merci.


----------



## FranParis

Non, il n'y a aucune. Il s'agit du même animal (Octopus aegina).

Les deux mots sont utilisés, selon moi, à peu près de manière identique.


----------



## itka

J'ai toujours entendu dire qu'on utilisait "poulpe" dans le sud de la France et "pieuvre" dans le nord... maintenant est-ce vérifié ? 

Moi, je vis dans le sud et effectivement, on ne parle guère que de poulpe, ici... Et on en parle souvent, car c'est très bon !


----------



## Grop

Je vis dans le Sud aussi et quand on me parle de pieuvre, je pense plus à un monstre marin, comme dans Jules Verne ou Victor Hugo, qu'à un animal réel


----------



## FranParis

Oui, peut-être que l'on utilise un peu plus poulpe dans le domaine culinaire.

(Même dans le nord, je mange plus souvent du poulpe que de la pieuvre).

En revanche, dans les domaines scientifiques et littéraires on parle plus souvent de pieuvre.


----------



## DearPrudence

Peut-être parce que dans la littérature (non, ne me demandez pas de titre), j'ai lu "pieuvre", pour moi, la pieuvre est très grande alors que le poulpe, c'est plutôt un petit truc qu'on peut se lancer au visage (cf clip de Travis  J'imagine mal quelqu'un lancer une pieuvre au visage de quelqu'un, de toute façon, on n'arriverait même pas à la soulever  ).
Je sais que c'est censé être la même chose mais j'ai été pervertie par la littérature je pense. Je n'arrive pas à imaginer un poulpe effrayant  alors qu'une pieuvre, tout de suite, dans mon imagination, ça m'en impose.  
Je n'imagine pas non plus manger de la pieuvre ... et pourtant !


----------



## dov

bonjour a tous... Caillois est l'auteur de "pieuvre" et il y parle de cette différence, qui est plus une nuance crée par la littérature  Oui, poulpe et pieuvre désignent les mêmes animaux ; tous les octopodes, et particulièrement les espèces du genre _Octopus_. Le poulpe était considéré comme un symbole bénéfique - de protection -  dans l'Antiquité. Victor Hugo s'est inspiré des écrits du savant Denys-Montfort (sur l'existence de pieuvres géantes) pour en faire un monstre aux allures d'araignée marine, suivi par Jules Verne... Il impose aussi le terme utilisé sur les cotes normandes de "pieuvre". Dans l'imaginaire collectif (et meme en science), "poulpe" renvoie donc plus a une petite bestiole inoffensive (par ex. poulpe nain, _Octopus aegina_) et "pieuvre" a un animal plus impressionnant (par ex. pieuvre géante, _Enteroctopus dofleini_)


----------



## (H)élène

Je me posais cette même question car on n'a pas de distinction (pas pour autant que je sache) en anglais, mais il semble qu'il y existe une vraie différence : 
Poulpe et pieuvre : apprendre à distinguer les pieuvres des poulpes

Et voici le lien vers une page (en anglais) de wikipédia qui démontre cette différence entre 'bras' et 'tentacule' : 
Cephalopod limb - Wikipedia

De toute façon, c'est une distinction très subtile qui se remarque presque uniquement chez les scientifiques, donc vous ne risquez vraiment rien (sémantiquement parlant) en utilusant les deux termes.


----------



## plantin

Ne serait-ce pas la même subtilité qui différencie le cochon (l'animal) et le porc (la viande de l'animal) ?
Dans ce cas, le poulpe serait la version culinaire de la pieuvre. Je n'ai en tout cas jamais vu de pieuvre sur un menu, mais du poulpe si.


----------



## JClaudeK

plantin said:


> le poulpe serait la version culinaire de la pieuvre.


Cette hypothèse semble confirmée par cet extrait:


> "La "pieuvre" est un mollusque sans coquille qui déploie dans l'eau, [...] Les Romains l'appelaient "polypus", d'un mot grec qui signifie "qui a beaucoup de pieds". *Ce mot a été emprunté au XVIe siècle sous la forme "poulpe", qu'on trouve chez Montaigne et qui est encore usitée comme terme de gastronomie*. Mais l'animal, en tant que tel, est appelé aujourd'hui "pieuvre". Cette forme, qui résulte d'une évolution particulière de "polypus" dans le patois des îles Anglo-Normandes, a été popularisée par le roman de Victor Hugo: Les Travailleurs de la mer (1866)"
> _Les Mots français dans l'histoire et dans la vie _de Georges Gougenheim


----------



## (H)élène

Bon tant mieux c'est plus simple comme ça !


----------



## SteveLalancette

Au Québec, seulement le mot pieuvre est utilisé.


----------



## Kwistax

en Belgique, les deux termes sont utilisés en cuisine, mais, comme dit plus haut, poulpe est réservé aux petits spécimens et pieuvre au plus grands. Par exemple, chez le poissonnier, on achète deux poignées de poulpes (petit) et un bras de pieuvre (grand).

Ps: Par contre on ne dit pas _tentacule_ qui n'est pas un terme bien compris par tous, on dit _bras_.


----------



## Bezoard

SteveLalancette said:


> Au Québec, seulement le mot pieuvre est utilisé.


C'est intéressant. En français métropolitain,  "pieuvre" est récent et a été introduit par Hugo en 1866 dans les _Travailleurs de la Mer,_ à  partir du normand.
PIEUVRE : Etymologie de PIEUVRE
On peut penser que les Québécois ont conservé le terme normand ou bien ont-ils  aussi été séduits par le vocabulaire exotique de Hugo ?


----------



## SteveLalancette

D'après moi, la raison pour laquelle seulement le mot pieuvre est utilisé au Québec est que jusqu'à tout récemment, on ne mangeait pas de pieuvre ici, et les seules références que nous en avions étaient les romans (l'usage littéraire étant pieuvre) et la pêche (l'usage maritime étant également pieuvre).


----------



## Bezoard

Il semble quand même que le mot poulpe soit aussi connu et employé au Québec si j'en crois quelques pages :
poulpe
L'intelligence de la pieuvre
Paul le poulpe est mort | Insolite


----------



## SteveLalancette

Le premier lien semble avoir été un ajout récent. Le deuxième a été écrit par un Français vivant au Québec. Le troisième vient directement de l'Agence France-Presse, dont La Presse reprend malheureusement les articles verbatim sans même les modifier pour les adapter au Québec, ce qui donne des références qui ne disent rien aux Québécois (par exemple, des prix en Euros) ou même des anglicismes qui ne sont pas acceptés ni même utilisés au Québec (par exemple, smart phone plutôt que téléphone intelligent).


----------



## Bezoard

Je vous fais confiance. Je note quand même que mon édition du Bélisle (édition 1979 réimprimée en 1989) donne ces définitions de 


> *pieuvre* : n.f. Le poulpe commun.
> *poulpe* : n.m. Animal marin de la classe des mollusques, grand céphalopodes à huit tentacules, aussi appelé _octopode_ et _pieuvre_.



Certes, au Québec comme en France, les mots du dictionnaire ne sont pas nécessairement connus de tout le monde. Mais cette page d'un livre de cuisine québécois laisse quand même penser que les Québécois ne sont pas trop désorientés par l'utilisation du mot "poulpe" en cuisine :
La mini-encyclopédie des aliments


----------

